# Contador con Flip Flop JK



## jinho10 (Mar 4, 2011)

Este es mi primer aporte aquÍ es un contador de 0-7 y de 7-0 de forma automÁtica con ff jk con reseteo de la cuenta en cualquier instante de tiempo para quien interese


----------



## sp_27 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hola paisano, ¡bienvenido al foro!, debo acotar que como no todo el mundo usa los mismos programas sería bueno que subieras el circuito en formato de imagen


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 5, 2011)

Hola sp_27

Aquí está la imagen del circuito contenido en el RAR que adjuntó jinho10.
Además otro modo de hacer ese contador ascendente descendente de 0 a 7 y de 7 a 0.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## adrews (Sep 20, 2012)

El circuito tienen que tener un switch al apretar el switch debe empezar contando del 0 al 15 al volver apretar el switch empieza a descender del 15 al 0. 

Aquí esta mi diagrama que llevo hecho, mi problema es donde poner el switch y como conecto para descender. En un solo display se tiene que ver como asciende y desciende.

De lo que llevo hecho solo va ascendiendo del 0 al 15.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 20, 2012)

Buenos días adrews
Solo tienes que invertir los 4  Bit que van al Display.

Sal U2


----------



## andone (Dic 11, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro, les escribo porque tengo un problema que no puedo resolver con un circuito. Se trata de un contador descendente modulo 4 con flip flops JK. En el proteus me funciona a la perfección, lo hice en protoboard y el led correspondiente a Q1 se queda todo el tiempo prendido, verifiqué una y otra vez las conexiones, medí continuidad y está todo bien, les dejo una imagen del esquema eléctrico 







Espero que puedan ayudarme, desde ya gracias y saludos.

P.D: en el esquema el led que se queda todo el tiempo prendido seria el que está conectado al pin 15, el que está conectado al pin 1 funciona bien


----------



## chclau (Dic 11, 2014)

Proba desconectando el LED que funciona y decinos que paso.


----------



## andone (Dic 11, 2014)

Hola chclau, gracias por responder, acabo de desconectar el led que funciona y sigue igual el led de Q1, es decir, sigue permaneciendo encendido


----------



## chclau (Dic 11, 2014)

Si no tenes instrumentos tenes que ir probando.

Quien activa la entrada de clock?

Probaste de conectar la entrada de clock directamente al FF que ahora no te anda?


----------



## andone (Dic 11, 2014)

un 555 en astable activa el clock, te comento algo que me acaba de pasar, aparentemente tenia un falso contacto en el set del flip flop que activa Q1. Probe desconectando el led de Qo, como me dijiste al principio y ahora Q1 está oscilando, al volver a conectar el led de Qo, Q1 permanece encendido, no oscila


----------



## chclau (Dic 11, 2014)

eso podria ser porque el LED es demasiada carga para el FF. Proba agrandando la resistencia de cada LED o intercambiando una puerta not entre la salida del FF y el LED con su resistencia.

Suerte.

Y acordate que cuando mas se aprende, es cuando las cosas al principio no funcionan, asi que no te desanimes


----------



## andone (Dic 11, 2014)

Gracias chclau, ya pude solucionarlo, era un tema con el fan out del integrado, el led de Qo me estaba consumiendo mucha corriente para lo que la salida del FF puede dar, simplemente agrande la resistencia de Qo (puse una de 270 ohm), gracias de nuevo, saludos


----------



## SauALopez (Mar 16, 2015)

Buenas dias o noches.
En el siguiente diagrama dejo un contador 1,2,4,8(en binario natural) simulado en proteus y este no cuenta 
Ya hice mi tabla y mis respectivos mapas de karnaugth y pese a revisar todo aun no encuentro la falla.
Si alguien podría ayudarme, de antemano les agradezco sus respuestas...


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 16, 2015)

Hola SauALopez

Hay algunas cosas por mejorar en el esquema que adjuntaste. Contenido en el .RAR.
Recuerda que no hay que dejar sin conexión ninguna entrada. Es el caso de las entradas R y S de los Flip-Flip’s; si no las utilizas deberás conectarlas al Vcc para que no entorpezcan el funcionamiento de tu circuito.
Lo mismo ocurre con las entradas LT y RBI del decodificador 7447, deberás conectarlas al Vcc. también.
Al Display le hacen faltan las resistencias limitadoras de corriente a cada segmento. 

Pero digamos que eso no es la causa por lo que tu contador no cuenta ya que en las simulaciones eso no alteraría el funcionamiento generalmente.

Lo que sería bueno es poder ver tu tabla de verdad (Tabla De Transiciones) para poder analizarla con la intención de encontrar mejoras.

Ahora bien: Ese contador que tienes, cómo debe contar: de 0 a 15 ??. o debe tener alguna secuencia diferente ??.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## SauALopez (Mar 16, 2015)

Gracias MrCarlos por la respuesta.Y Si, casi siempre olvido conectar las entradas que no uso a Vcc o Gnd respectivamente pero en la simulación como bien lo dices no debería de afectar.
Mi contador debe de  hacer la siguiente secuencia(1,2,4,8) en ciclo infinito.
Ahora aquí te dejo mi tabla de verdad.


A|B|C|D|A+1|B+1|C+1|D+1|JA|KA|JB|KB|JC|KC|JD|KD
          0|0|0|1|0|0|1|0|0|X|0|X|1|X|X|1
          0|0|1|0|0|1|0|0|0|X|1|X|X|1|0|X
          0|1|0|0|1|0|0|0|1|X|X|1|0|X|0|X
          1|0|0|0|0|0|0|1|X|1|0|X|0|X|1|X
Y mis funciones finales fueron 
JA=B
KA=VCC
JB=C
KB=VCC
JC=D
KC=VCC
JD=A
KD=VCC
a mi parecer todo esta bien, así que nose porque Proteus no lo simula 
Los estados que no utilizo como 0,1,3,etc. En mis mapas de karnaugh los puse como ¨X¨ nose si ese es mi error?


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 17, 2015)

Hola SauALopez

Aparentemente, en tu tabla de transición, nombras al BIT menos significativo como D siendo que normalmente ese BIT es el más significativo.
Sería así:
8 4 2 1
D C B A

Sin embargo Tú los puedes nombrar como mejor te parezca ya que tan solo es un nombre que se le asigna a cada BIT. 

Ahora, debes tomar todos los números binarios que en este caso son del 0000 al 1111 (0 Al 15).

Nota que al iniciar la simulación todas las Q’s de los Flip-Flop’s están a nivel bajo (0). Así que ningún Flip-Flip cambiará el estado de su salida pues en sus J’s tienen un nivel bajo (0).

Otra cosa: así como tienes conectados los Flip-Flip’s en tu esquema original, quedan configurados como Flip-Flip tipo *D*.

No revisé cuidadosamente tu tabla de transición, mejor hice una en Excel la cual adjunto en el archivo .ZIP.
Ahora: si la tabla de verdad está bien definida, con el SoftWare nombrado Boole-DeUsto puedes generar la circuiteria que se requiere para que tu contador haga la secuencia que deseas. También genera los mapas de karnaugh.
Este Software lo puedes indagar en google.com, bajarlo he instalarlo en tu PC.
Puedes cargar en el Boole-DeUsto el archivo *1-2-4-8.SCO* (Adjunto en el ZIP) para que lo estudies.

Hice, basado en los circuitos que genera el Boole-DeUsto, el desarrollo del contador en el ISIS de Proteus Ver 8.

Espero la información adjunta te sirva para continuar con tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

